# Whats the beautiful scenery in your area?



## GeorgiaVol (Nov 21, 2008)

Just thought I would post a picture of the church across the road from me that I took early this year.  It was built in 1837.  I love waking up and watching the sun rise on it in the morning.  Its one of the reasons why I love my home.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 21, 2008)

Amen brother.Nice pic.Here is my house last winter.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice picture. Has a timeless feel to it. 

 Here is a picture of a tree I love. I think they are going to build a church in this field. Probably not as pretty as your church, though. I hope they don't cut the tree down.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 21, 2008)

I took this while fishing last year on the black river.Catfish time.


----------



## glass man (Nov 21, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 21, 2008)

Great pics all  love the beauty of this country . A rainbow right at dusk a week before last .


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 21, 2008)

I found a Ross Common Soda bottle, so a friend of mine showed me where Ross Common was...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 21, 2008)

This mill was next to it. I like mills. My parents have a mill.


----------



## madman (Nov 21, 2008)

oh you like scenery heres some from tennessee


----------



## madman (Nov 21, 2008)

foot hills parkway


----------



## madman (Nov 21, 2008)

more


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Nov 21, 2008)

I do LOOOOOOVE Tennessee!!  Spent 3 of the best years of my life waking up to those beautiful Smokey Mountains!


----------



## madman (Nov 21, 2008)

more


----------



## madman (Nov 21, 2008)

the old man


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Nov 21, 2008)

I couldn't resist I HAD to post some from the Gatlinburg area.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Nov 21, 2008)

nother one


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Nov 21, 2008)

last one..........promise


----------



## madman (Nov 21, 2008)

more


----------



## madman (Nov 21, 2008)

more


----------



## madman (Nov 21, 2008)

yo matt nice pix bro mike


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Nov 21, 2008)

man you are taking me back...............I wander how much vacation time I have saved up?


----------



## towhead (Nov 22, 2008)

Ooops too big....will try again....


----------



## woody (Nov 22, 2008)

My backyard.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 22, 2008)

small creek not far from our house


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 22, 2008)

taken at Slatington Skeet and Sportsman Association


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks like some ice fishing is in the near future []


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 22, 2008)

last one. tree at dusk up at Northern Lehigh High School.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Nov 22, 2008)

3 words "America the Beautiful!"

 O beautiful for spacious skies,
  For amber waves of grain,
  For purple mountain majesties
  Above the fruited plain!

   America! America!
  God shed His grace on thee,
  And crown thy good with brotherhood
  From sea to shining sea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 O beautiful for pilgrim feet
  Whose stern impassion'd stress
  A thoroughfare for freedom beat
  Across the wilderness.

   America! America!
  God mend thine ev'ry flaw,
  Confirm thy soul in self-control,
  Thy liberty in law.

   O beautiful for heroes prov'd
  In liberating strife,
  Who more than self their country loved,
  And mercy more than life.

   America! America!
  May God thy gold refine
  Till all success be nobleness,
  And ev'ry gain divine.

   O beautiful for patriot dream
  That sees beyond the years
  Thine alabaster cities gleam
  Undimmed by human tears.

   America! America!
  God shed His grace on thee,
  And crown thy good with brotherhood
  From sea to shining sea.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 22, 2008)

those were simply beautiful everyone...soon to post under pressure to post by some place else...lol and I have lots to share.. enjoying all of yours...


----------



## TROG (Nov 22, 2008)

This is on the River Murray in South Australia not far from where I grew up


----------



## TROG (Nov 22, 2008)

This is self explanotory


----------



## TROG (Nov 22, 2008)

And another


----------



## glass man (Nov 22, 2008)

THEM IS SOME UGLY PLACES!!![] KIDDING,KIDING,KIDING! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 22, 2008)

This is where I live on the coast of Maine.  Here's a view of my oldest daughter looking over a part of Penobscot Bay from Mt. Battie. (elev. 800 ft.).


----------



## madman (Nov 22, 2008)

toledo ohio maumee river  mike


----------



## madman (Nov 22, 2008)

toledo ohio maumee river


----------



## madman (Nov 22, 2008)

t town


----------



## madman (Nov 22, 2008)

more taken with no flash at dusk dry riverbed  mike


----------



## madman (Nov 22, 2008)

you had to be there mike


----------



## Stardust (Nov 23, 2008)

What a GIFT these all are to see this morning! Beauthiful!!!


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 23, 2008)

One of the many creeks that feed the mighty Ohio river with my favorite diggen partner


----------



## mikmis (Nov 23, 2008)

went for a ride last weekend and came across these guys


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 24, 2008)

Where were the elk?


----------

